# GameGuard Error 114



## SoulKake (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok, so I go into any game with nProtect GameGuard (FlyFF, ijji Gunz) and I get the same two errors when GameGuard tries to Authenticate.

"Program Error
GameMon.des.exe has generated errors and will be closed by
Windows. You will need to restart the program
An error log is being created."

"GameGuard execute error : 114
GameGuard initialization error. Try rebooting and executing the game or close the program considered to cause a collision."

Now of course the first thing I do is restart the program, then reboot and try again, after that didn't work I closed all other applications that I could, when that failed I looked around and found out it could be a virus, used Spy Sweeper and cleared 3 trojans that AVG didn't know existed, and I still get the errors when I try to start the game.

My drivers are up to date, I've turned off my Anti-virus, I've remade accounts, and yet it still doesn't run.

I've played before, so I know the games work, but here are my specs anyways.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 8/27/2007, 14:18:53
Machine name: PARADYME-UHL9Y8
Operating System: Windows 2000 Professional (5.0, Build 2195) Service Pack 4
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTELR
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz (2 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Page File: 430MB used, 2030MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINNT
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

Video Card: ATI Radeon 9600 SE

I'd appretiate any help given, thank you very much.

Stefan


----------

